# Cutting Back and Culling the herd.



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going to be reducing my collection substatially. Some will be sold locally, most on Ebay. I will let you all know when it will take place. I'm not getting rid of everything, so until I've decided what is going, please don't bombard me with requests. I will sell what I will sell...

Not all of these cars are available, some have been traded or sold since this photo was taken, and I've added many others.




I just wanted to give everyone a heads up.


Also, I've promised things to a few people, like decals and such. If you feel you are part of this category, I invite you to let me know so I can finish any dealings with you before I close up the customizing shop.

Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome, Please don't think this has anything to do with anyone on this board. I consider all of you are great friends, and I pray only good things for you all. God Bless.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice collection - sorry to see you going P71!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

You aren't leaving us Dan are you? Just reducing inventory right? Hope you give us Hobbytalk guys a chance before Ebay. At least then you know the items go to good homes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Danny, you sure you want to do this ? You may need cash now, or need to focus on life's more important matters, but can't you just put this stuff aside until you are able to get back into the hobby ? In reality, the money you'll get from the sale of your collection and other bits, really won't be alot in the grand scheme of things, and to replace your collection one day may cost you 2-3times as much as you'll get now.
I'm just saying....cuz I've been there and done that- too many times in my life, in other hobbies/pastimes.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My faith has shown me there are more important things than a collection of cars that stay mainly under glass or in boxes for that matter. I'm spending more time with my family, and I haven't had the slot car interest in some time. I've decided that the money I have tied up in the slots can do more, like feeding my family or helping others. I'm also dumping a lot of movies, CD's, Comic Books, Model Kits and Hot Wheels that just don't get used or haven't seen the light of day in ages. I have a soda pop memoribilia collection that is in boxes since I was in High School. It's just sitting there. I can use the money for something else. I'm sure I'll stop by every once in a while to see how everyone is. Not sure How I will disperse the majority Jeep Man, but I'd like to get top dollar for it if at all possible, at least fair market value..


By the way, I'm still making the tracks for the youth. that has not changed.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Nice collection - sorry to see you going P71!


What Doba said...It's obvious that you like cars and you are always welcome here on Hobby Talk Dude. 

Bz


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan, understand completely. glad you were able to turn the church youth on to the slots and to have "met" you. there certainly are more important things, so I support your decision.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dan I understand too. 
Enjoy that '71 Hemi Cuda convertible, and we hope to see you back here from time to time.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dan best wishes too you.

Personally my slot will be one of the last things to go. I already promised my 8 year old son that he can have my collection one of these days. We just raced some Mega-G DP01s tonight. I recently got a long wheel base Mega-G off EBAY that did not have any traction magnets. It ran like crap without them. I bought some mags from K&J and was testing the cars with them when I invited my son to race. I double up on the traction mags in two of the Mega-Gs and they ran like a bat out of hell. My son and I had a blast racing them.

Anyway, do what you feel is important to you, and enjoy life. 

May God bless you, and be with you.

David

P.S. Maybe you can give us first crack at some of the cars. just let us know what you think is a fair price.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


>


_Is it bad to want them all???_


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

can I have that car?
no, the other 1

right there!
no not that 1the other 1!

I sold my collection many years ago
I did get enough money to really help the family


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> _Is it bad to want them all???_


For the right price you can!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Best wishes Dan,

I do understand the grand scheme of things, my approach to cut down to 100 or less more desireable ones. However,people don't want to pay fair market value and just like you I don't plan on giving them away.


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

You have a pm!:wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I've started adding the cars. Any that don't sell in the next day or so will be moved to ebay. If you're interested, Like I mention in the first post, give me an offer the worst I can do is say no. Please don't low ball, my prices could be a bit high, but I need to raise some funds quickly, hence the give me an offer. I have some customs coming up shortly and body lots too. I know, were all cheapskates, but like I said I need to raise some funds. I will explain later.


----------

